# 20 Gal - South America - Llanos blackwater biotope



## pixel phish (Dec 28, 2011)

Llanos Blackwater Biotope:

The tanks is only 20 gallons. With the fish, driftwood, playsand, rocks and some leaves. It has faux stone back to give it that edge-of-the-stream look.

I like the low light, blackwater aquariums. I tried to breakup the tank into three sections: the open area in the middle, the driftwood to the left mimicking root structure, and the mystery corner to the right. The tank is light populated with glowlight tetras, ottos and assassin snails. I want to put in some dwarf cichlids eventually.

The heater and hangon filter are behind the faux stone back. The water trickles over the top. The intake for the filter is hidden. The only apparent equipment is the fan on the right. Havent figured out how to hide the fan.

After a 25 year hiatus, this is a great tank. It is very very low maintenance.

Thanks for reading my post.

8 Glowlight Tetras
3 Ottos
3 Assassin Snails


----------



## pixel phish (Dec 28, 2011)

Another picture, with better light level. I so need a better camera......


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Welcome back into the hobby and nice new beginning. Love the South American blackwater theme.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful setup... You don't see too many around

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## javamoss (Feb 3, 2013)

That background looks great!


----------

